# "Ali" has fallen!



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awsome buck! Hope you find him! Post the video so people can see how the shot was?


----------



## Oak Tree (Sep 17, 2012)

Good job backing out.hour you find him


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's a giant. Keep us updated.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck! If you loose blood look for daddy long leg spiders. I heard they will seek out and get thick on any little bittty blood drop!


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome buck! Hope the AT curse does not follow you! Will look for pictures tomorrow!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

You got a shot at the liver back there as well!


----------



## ohioshooter68 (Jan 10, 2009)

Let's see the video!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

nice buck hope you get him!!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

ohioshooter68 said:


> Let's see the video!



I will get the video up tomorrow. Wanna wait to recover him first.

After reviewing the footage its definately a gut shot. If he was perfectly broadside its a double lung but he was angled away. I still should have made a better shot. 3 inches off to the right....


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Ya video please!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good luck finding him!! Will be checking for an update in the morning


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

I wanna see the video when you find him. Good Luck!


----------



## thartman06 (Jul 18, 2011)

I expect pics tomorrow!!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

good luck hope you find him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh wow I remember your summer threads on him, pulling for you man he's a monster!!


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Good luck cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Yooper720 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow That is a great buck. Best of luck in the recovery and can't wait to see pics with your hands on him.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck in the morning I'm sure you won't sleep tonight!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a beast! Good luck on putting your hands on his antlers

sent from my rotary phone


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

...


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

:happy1: more butter, please!


----------



## DMBfan (Jul 19, 2009)

that thing is huge and it;s has 2 heads. jk good luck on finding him. I hope that you do.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck man....


----------



## Solocampro (Jul 10, 2012)

Hoping to see pics in the morning, goodluck!


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck my friend


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Good luck he's a stud.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I will anxiously check this thread tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow! I want to see a close-up of his bases.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice buck. Good luck


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Best of luck finding him today but son, I sure wouldn't have challenged the dreaded AT curse by posting till I found him.


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good luck!!


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cant wait to see if you find him very good buck hope you do keep us posted!


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Update?


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## Joe7137 (Nov 2, 2010)

Best of luck in finding your buck.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

First light here in NYS! Hope you're up and getting ready to head out. Best of luck, dying to see the champ!


----------



## troyinpa (Nov 14, 2007)

Good Luck Cant wait for video .


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

you will get him - best of luck


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

In for the outcome.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

kybeau said:


> Well tonight I put an arrow in my top target buck "Ali" (named him that because the crazy amount of pictures I have of him over the last 2 years sparing with other bucks)
> 
> I got the entire hunt on video to add to the excitement.
> 
> ...




Give him time, but watch for coyotes. No one survives a gut shot.
.


----------



## dartonJT (Oct 8, 2009)

dear god that would make sick to throw an arrow through the guts of a booner...prayers are with you recovering this giant


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Gut shot a monster once, coyotes were on it before me and they pushed it to the next county. Never recovered!! I'd say your chances are slim.... What happened that you blew the shot?


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

bowhunterdave said:


> Gut shot a monster once, coyotes were on it before me and they pushed it to the next county. Never recovered!! I'd say your chances are slim.... What happened that you blew the shot?


Wow...way to be positive


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

UTGrad said:


> Wow...way to be positive


Way to be real, you mean. This ain't pee wee football.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

go get em pal! i'll be watching this thread. I too wanna see the film


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

good luck


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Long sleepless night for you Im sure. 

Great lookin buck, Im pullin for ya, good luck!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck on finding him, hopefully we will see some pictures in a couple hours


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Stay positive. Good luck and don't give up. Hope to see pics this morning


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck this morning!


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

well so much for me getting any work done today! I'll be waiting for pic's


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope you got some sleep last night, because I wouldn't have slept a wink. I'm sure you will find him though and I can't wait to see pics. He's a monster!


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

When in doubt back out!!! Good job


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

Good luck, hope to.see you recover him


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

kyhunter5569 said:


> When in doubt back out!!! Good job


I tried that and ended up with 2 kids lol


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to see the video of your reaction when you cut him open, that stench is going to be REAL nasty. That could be an all-time classic video "Man Pukes While Gutting Booner!"


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

UTGrad said:


> I tried that and ended up with 2 kids lol


Haha I knew someone would say something like that lol


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Good luck finding him!


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

waylonb19 said:


> Good luck finding him!


..x2


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Man thats a really nice buck. I would have waited to post until I had my hands on him. I hope you dont curse yourself. Good luck...


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope you dont get bit by the AT curse..
You are really taunting it by saying he has already fallen...

Good Luck .. Hope you get him and post pics.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Go get him


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowhunterdave said:


> Gut shot a monster once, coyotes were on it before me and they pushed it to the next county. Never recovered!! I'd say your chances are slim.... What happened that you blew the shot?


That deer is dead, if nothing bumped him he will find him not far from the shot.


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

Light out, time to find him! work slowly BY YOURSELF and you will recover him. Pics please!


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

He's dead, can't wait to see some pix.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Excited to hear the final result..


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

We need pics!!!!! Good luck


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

Good luck man


----------



## ryan t (Sep 20, 2007)

Ready to see pics, but this post is mighty jinxy...


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Waiting. Can some one refill my bucket and I need anther Pepsi


----------



## z7xlw (Sep 14, 2011)

The OP couldn't have got any sleep last nite. No way. Haha I hope u find ur buck man! Awaiting some pics and vid!


----------



## RusTia (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck...looking forward to pics


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## jgss2 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Updates?


----------



## NYbuck50 (Sep 28, 2011)

goodluck bud... go get em


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Dead with a gut shot, just depends on where. I know its been dry, so whatever water is left is always a good spot to check.


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

Cadet said:


> :happy1: more butter, please!


And a large box of Junior Mints please.


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to see the video of the shot and see where you hit him.


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha this is kinda exciting can't wait to see pics hope so anyway!


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

ttt


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

and..............


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

IFTO. I believe you did the right thing and will find him not far from last sight.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

OP good luck this morning brother, I hope you walk right up to him first thing this morning. If he was angled away and you gut shot him you may have still hit lungs depending on his angle and I am surprised no one has mentioned that. It may be a lot better shot than you are thinking.


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Good luck! Awesome buck!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

subscribed....hope you find him.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics, good luck.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

In for the drama. Hope you can find him


----------



## DXT122 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hope you find him great buck


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Any update? I hope you get him man!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Here here


----------



## tracker x2 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hope the archery talk curse has not struck another!!!


----------



## Dallas75 (Dec 2, 2011)

good luck


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

In for lAter


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

In4


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

good luck brother


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Best of luck! We're pulling for ya!!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Good luck, I'm sure you are dragging as I type this.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Good luck. He is a hoss!


----------



## PoorBoy Hunting (May 3, 2012)

Goof luck can't wait for pics and video.


----------



## PoorBoy Hunting (May 3, 2012)

Good*


----------



## sham20 (Mar 3, 2006)

Hope you are dragging him out right now. Good luck.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in... Good luck!!!! post the pics and video when you get him!!! Can't wait..


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good Luck!! I hope you find him. Looks like your from my area


----------



## HI OFCR (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

tagged for later. Good luck!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I hope you find him. Good luck, man.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## dbones (Feb 1, 2007)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Mibowhunter91 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good luck hoping u found him already

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck.hope so see some pics of him.


----------



## jriggs2matxt (Jul 15, 2008)

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

Post up as soon as you find him. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## dartonJT (Oct 8, 2009)

im not feeling this one, my spidey lost deer sense is going wild..."the blood just stopped..."


----------



## thartman06 (Jul 18, 2011)

SCJW said:


> Post up as soon as you find him. The suspense is killing me!


you and me both!!! ukey:


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

Good luck. Waiting to see pics!!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

i marked it and came back looking for pictures hope the tracking is short


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dartonJT said:


> im not feeling this one, my spidey lost deer sense is going wild..."the blood just stopped..."


Getting a bad feeling as well.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

good luck


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck...


----------



## Dillzer (Aug 11, 2009)

Not looking good. Has the AT curse struck again?


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

3 hours into the day. Not looking good for this one.

AT curse


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Good luck man!!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

dartonJT said:


> im not feeling this one, my spidey lost deer sense is going wild..."the blood just stopped..."


Where are you seeing that the blood just stopped did I miss a post somewhere where the OP said that???


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

dartonJT said:


> im not feeling this one, my spidey lost deer sense is going wild..."the blood just stopped..."


I bet he will find him near last blood.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

wow, after 4 1/2 pages of "Good Lucks" and "hope you found hims" I figured I'd be seeing pics of a dead deer since I was so late gettin in. Though i doubt AT would be high on my list if I found him. 

He's definately dead, that's a no doubter. Guess I'll keep checkin back. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## TJS209 (May 17, 2011)

If I shot that deer and found him this morning I'm not sure I'd be rushing back to get on the internet...hopeful.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

"Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee.":shade:


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

hntnksn said:


> 3 hours into the day. Not looking good for this one.
> 
> AT curse


I was thinking the same thing but then again, I'm not so sure AT would be the first place I run to whether I recovered the buck or not. 

Good Luck kybeau!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope you find him.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Give the man some time! LOL. It takes a bit of time to get them out of the woods and processed. I bet he got him.


----------



## huntnutsbro (May 19, 2007)

good luck! hope the O.P. is gettin his hands dirty guttin that monster.


----------



## dartonJT (Oct 8, 2009)

I was presuming that was going to be what is said...i never directly quoted anyone..you guys need to relax lol


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

subscribed... Hopefully this turns out well with ya holding onto some big horns dude.


----------



## kilingtime (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully "Ali" didn't give you the Rope-a-Dope!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

dartonJT said:


> I was presuming that was going to be what is said...i never directly quoted anyone..you guys need to relax lol


Well if you werent quoting anyone you sure used quotation marks and made it look like you were brother. Adding that about losing blood makes it seem like the OP did lose blood which will invite all the haters to post negative crap which the OP doesnt need. You should not stir the pot as we are all pulling for the curse to not apply in this shot.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I can see it now. Let's say he shot the deer and recovered it last night. So he's now sitting in the barn with his buddies drinking a few cold ones, looking at the deer and watching everyone go nuts on AT wondering if he recovered the deer or not. Priceless.


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

Where I aim at a deer 3" back is in the lungs still and maybe catching the front of the liver. Sounds like he flat out gut shot it, if he really did leave quietly he has a chance of finding it but I'm pessimistic on this outcome. Hope he finds it today though.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

He's gonna gross 169"!!

Hope you find him!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

snoman4 said:


> Well if you werent quoting anyone you sure used quotation marks and made it look like you were brother. Adding that about losing blood makes it seem like the OP did lose blood which will invite all the haters to post negative crap which the OP doesnt need. You should not stir the pot as we are all pulling for the curse to not apply in this shot.


Good god.. relax


----------



## Saddleshooter (Nov 21, 2011)

looks like Ali is still kicking...


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

"rumble in the jungle" part two haha


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Good luck. Hope you find him.


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

hope you are taking hero pics!


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Running to the internet and posting about shooting a deer you haven't recovered is like talking to the pitcher about the perfect game he is throwing in the eighth inning. You just shouldn't do it, nothing good can come of it.

Just my opinion.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Afree said:


> hope you are taking hero pics!


 Ditto!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

It doesn't look good.....


----------



## J-Carter (Jun 28, 2012)

Let's see the video of the hunt too!!


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Toonces said:


> Running to the internet and posting about shooting a deer you haven't recovered is like talking to the pitcher about the perfect game he is throwing in the eighth inning. You just shouldn't do it, nothing good can come of it.
> 
> Just my opinion.


I agree! Makes us look worse when they come back and say they couldn't find it. Post should wait until after recovery. And if you don't recover don't post on the net about it.


----------



## PSE103 (Aug 31, 2011)

Really dont get why everyone is saying it looks like he didnt find it because he hasnt posted here yet. If i shot a deer like that and recovered it, coming on here telling everyone i found him would be one of the last things i do. Many other more important things to do with the deer then come show off to the haters of AT


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Capt'n D said:


> I agree! Makes us look worse when they come back and say they couldn't find it. Post should wait until after recovery. And if you don't recover don't post on the net about it.


x2^^^^


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Widgeon (Jul 17, 2009)

Going by pure history of things on AT, the surest way NOT to recover your deer is to post about it on AT after the shot!


----------



## Waylon B (Jun 12, 2012)

Widgeon said:


> Going by pure history of things on AT, the surest way NOT to recover your deer is to post about it on AT after the shot!


Thats all in your head! :bs:


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Widgeon said:


> Going by pure history of things on AT, the surest way NOT to recover your deer is to post about it on AT after the shot!


This has held true for many years!!


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

whats the word


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Could this all be a joke?


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

IMO im pretty sure that deer dont disappear after the shot if you post on AT... there is no AT deer heaven where deer fly off to! they either live or die... Some look and find some look and dont find others dont look and never find!


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck and bring some pics back OP


----------



## MYMAXXIS (Mar 20, 2011)

I need some news..this is adversely effecting my productivity today


----------



## StrapAssassin89 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sub 'd. Wanna see if he can break the AT curse!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Hopefully he finds him. I would be sick to my stomach if I couldnt find that deer thats for sure. And if I did find him I wouldnt rush home to get on the computer to post pics, I would probably be getting drunk as hell haha! Good luck buddy. A gut shot will kill a deer just need to give him a good amount of time before you go looking for him.


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if this was a troll

Anyone can post a trail can pic and come up with a story

I hope that isn't the case


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

Subscribed!


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

UTGrad said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this was a troll
> 
> Anyone can post a trail can pic and come up with a story
> 
> I hope that isn't the case


Nah, it seems legit.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Has the AT curse struck again?


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

MYMAXXIS said:


> I need some news..this is adversely effecting my productivity today


x2 Same here.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

UTGrad said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this was a troll
> 
> Anyone can post a trail can pic and come up with a story
> 
> I hope that isn't the case


*Not* a troll at all. This guy is legit. I've seen pics of some whoppers he's put down on another forum. 

Patience.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

I feel sick for I'm. OP throw us a bone. Updates???? I gotta go to work soon, you're killin' me!


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Waiting to see. Good luck


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

dont look good, gut shot and fallen should never be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Jacob Chapman (Mar 14, 2012)

Give the guy a break, he is out doing the exact same thing that every one of us here would be doing. Either tracking, skinning, taking to the locker or thinking of the best way to tell the story. PATIENCE archerytalker's.


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

Jacob Chapman said:


> Give the guy a break, he is out doing the exact same thing that every one of us here would be doing. Either tracking, skinning, taking to the locker or thinking of the best way to tell the story. PATIENCE archerytalker's.


Patience. Posting photos on AT isn't ever my first priority after killing a nice deer.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

AT Curse...


----------



## Loudog29 (Apr 29, 2010)

In for the ride. Good luck.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope he finds him.


----------



## Jsach (Jul 27, 2005)

looking pretty bleak.


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

A friend of a friend said his brothers mother in law knew the guy and his brothers mother told her uncle lol

I think it's a good sign he has not posted anything yet I feel the guy is going to find it!!


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh please give an update... I dying to know!


----------



## j250trx (Sep 4, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 30, 2012)

Lets put this in a timeline just so we can get a perspective on what's going on.

Its probably been 7 hours since he could have started looking so...

6:30 am - 7:30 am est Take the hour drive to the hunting land and spot of the shot.

7:30 - 10:30 Find blood and begin tracking the LOOOONNNNGGGG trail left by a gut shot deer.

By the way he had most likely barely gotten to his hunting spot before the pessimist started yappin'

10:30 - 11:30 finds the deer, field dressing and hero shots

11:30 - 1:00 The long drag out through thickest stuff nature has to offer
By this time AT has given up all hope and marked another one for the curse

1:00 - 2:30 Drive to the taxi, processor, and home

2:30 - 3:00 Clean up

3:00 Update on AT


So I predict that he will update us with pics in an hour and a half.


----------



## outwrage1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Trolling????


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 30, 2012)

No way, believe me I am the last one you have to worry about for trolling


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Ruger Theory said:


> Lets put this in a timeline just so we can get a perspective on what's going on.
> 
> Its probably been 7 hours since he could have started looking so...
> 
> ...


I like your optimism,, but I have serious doubts..


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ruger Theory said:


> Lets put this in a timeline just so we can get a perspective on what's going on.
> 
> Its probably been 7 hours since he could have started looking so...
> 
> ...


You forgot the 3 hours of driving around and showing off the deer to everyone in town ..... I know I would be


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

jrockne said:


> Patience. Posting photos on AT isn't ever my first priority after killing a nice deer.


What he said.


----------



## IL-Gutpile (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope I'm wrong.....looks like the AT Curse bit again....don't know why anyone would post about how they just shot a mack daddy that they have not recovered yet.
I use to call home and tell my wife.."..shot a doe tonight, haven't found her yet"....she would always say "Congratulations! That's awesome!" and two times in a row, I never did find the doe....now I don't tell her jack until I have the deer in my truck. I would suggest people do the same on AT....just my opinion.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Trolling? I don't think so. From looking at his previous posts, he has experience with gut shooting another buck, which he said he recovered. Give the guy some time. We will have pics before long.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

If you doubt the OP, take a look at some deer he's knocked down in the past.

http://www.huntstrategies.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5433


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 30, 2012)

Kevin70 said:


> You forgot the 3 hours of driving around and showing off the deer to everyone in town ..... I know I would be


How could I ever forget that. Lord knows I would be too.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Hope you find it Bud.


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

nicko said:


> If you doubt the OP, take a look at some deer he's knocked down in the past.
> 
> http://www.huntstrategies.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5433


Enough said!!!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Toonces said:


> Running to the internet and posting about shooting a deer you haven't recovered is like talking to the pitcher about the perfect game he is throwing in the eighth inning. You just shouldn't do it, nothing good can come of it.
> 
> Just my opinion.


And a good opinion it is.

Can't understand posting a deer is down when in fact it is only poorly hit and a long way from recovered.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

SteveB said:


> And a good opinion it is.
> 
> Can't understand posting a deer is down when in fact it is only poorly hit and a long way from recovered.


Hog wash. The deer is going to be dead or not regardless whether you post something on the net or not. Superstitions do nothing but keep the "user" in a positive state of mind and breads confidence. it doesn't control the outcome itself. A lot of guys around the country are enjoying this suspense...it's part of the hunt.


----------



## chris buck (Jul 30, 2008)

Still hoping he finds him!!


----------



## gavinsublime (Aug 8, 2012)

find him... find him... find him...


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

I bet so many people have left this guy private messages it's unreal!


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

Unfortunately, if you go back and look at all of the premature "deer down" threads. I'd say 7 out of 10 of them, where the deer wasn't found, there was never an update at all in the thread.

There of course is always the case where the person DOES find the deer, and still doesn't update the thread, but I'd doubt that happens hardly at all, if ever here at AT. If someone is going to take the time to post prematurely, then they will take the time to update once it's found. 

Not looking good for the OP, but I'm still holding out hope.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

If memory is serving correctly, the curse has been wrong more than right in the past year.


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

Hoping you find him.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. Well, I would imagine that he has not found the buck yet. Most people that are tech savvy can pull up AT on their phone. Unless he is purposefully letting the thread brew on AT knowing it will just garner more attention and whatnot.


----------



## spswihart (Dec 21, 2009)

nicko said:


> If you doubt the OP, take a look at some deer he's knocked down in the past.
> 
> http://www.huntstrategies.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5433


Nice deer, he seems to be a good bowhunter. If you read the posts, he had an un-recovered deer kill a few years back and was sick about it. I am sure he will do all humanly possible to recover this one. Good luck.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Wasn't a TKO, and he might have survived the 10 count..


----------



## truth 2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The suspense is killin me.


Advertise here (pm for details)


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nothin' yet?


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

I say this it's a good thing we are all not together right now waiting on him at his house we would look like the paparazzi at the sunset strip waiting for Lindsay Lohan to appear lmao


----------



## SITKA sniper (Aug 13, 2012)

Crap, doesn't look good. He knows we are all waiting so I'd bet he would have let us know by now. 

Sure hope you find him, if not life goes on (pun intended). :darkbeer:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

KYBEAU...._"There he is! I see Ali. He's done. Oh.....before I do anything, I MUST provide an update on Archerytalk. The fellows must be worried sick. Never mind that tagging the deer stuff and gutting it. That can wait. Archerytalk is *far* more important". _


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

why do people do this ???????????? arrrrrrrrrrgh. lol

good luck.


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

nicko said:


> KYBEAU...._"There he is! I see Ali. He's done. Oh.....before I do anything, I MUST provide an update on Archerytalk. The fellows must be worried sick. Never mind that tagging the deer stuff and gutting it. That can wait. Archerytalk is *far* more important". _


It was important enough for him to post about it before recovering the deer....just saying.


----------



## mxdkfreestyle13 (Sep 15, 2006)

Any news?


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is to another year full of the you shouldn't have posted it first comments and threads!!!:mg:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

JRN11 said:


> It was important enough for him to post about it before recovering the deer....just saying.


Do you hear yourself? I'm sure when he has time, he'll provide an update. Some people have families and kids and jobs and their lives to attend to as well.


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it is pretty unsportsmanlike to post about a downed deer before you even find it...bad karma.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope he finds it.

I gut shot a buck last year. I found it about 27 hours later about a mile away. Luckily it was cold enough that the meat was still good. I assure you running onto AT to post was not high on my priority list.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nah guys he got him. I can feel it. Calm down!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I love the title of this thread. Ali was one tough SOB.


----------



## ATR2425 (Feb 1, 2010)

come on man!!! Find this dude!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

checking back - sending some good luck his way - hope he finds it....

Joe


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Luck!


----------



## whitetailbowman (Dec 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

:BangHead: just read through this thread


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

This is one of the most suspenseful threads ever! Loving the entertainment


----------



## tanna114 (May 2, 2005)

Good luck man! I'm hoping to see some pics of this monster on the ground when I get home from work.


----------



## NCHunter14 (Jul 24, 2012)

Maybe we'll get a post at about 7 a.m. when he needs to head back to work. probably still celebrating


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

JRN11 said:


> It was important enough for him to post about it before recovering the deer....just saying.


yeahh... at 10:30 at night. hours after he shot the buck.

if he found it i would imagine he would update hours after looking.


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

ttt. Good luck, don't give up


----------



## jhend22 (Aug 24, 2010)

well the original poster is online now... update coming?


----------



## bowfreak8 (Feb 1, 2007)

i hope he's down waiting on update


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

BLan said:


> If memory is serving correctly, the curse has been wrong more than right in the past year.


interesting. I wouldn't think that was the case, but maybe. There seemed to be A LOT of premature postings last year, with many of them ending in nothing at all. 

It really pisses off the curse gods when you jump to the conclusion that the deer is down, or dead, of fallen, or whatever. No biggie to post something like "Just shot a deer 10 minutes ago. Havn't even gotten down yet. Wish me luck".


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

jhend22 said:


> well the original poster is online now... update coming?


hmmm...good detective work. This should tell the tale.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, but the good news is the wait was worth it.

He only went 150 yards and died just inside the woods. The arrrow traveled through his back side (guts) and all the way through him and exited just behind his front right shoulder catching his liver and right lung. He died quickly which makes me very happy. I just didn't want to push him last night so I was perhaps a little overly cautious

I have footage of this buck and will put together the video later, but for now the pic below will have to do.

He scored better than I thought he would

168.9 typical frame with just over 15 inches of abnormal points (17 points in all) puts him at 183.9 gross. 20.5 inch inside spread.


----------



## jhend22 (Aug 24, 2010)

nice


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## sethro02 (Jul 5, 2008)

nice!! take some entry and exit pics please!!


----------



## James Vee (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah buddy! Nice work.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Outstanding, way to go!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Sluggersetta901 (Dec 12, 2009)

sweet... jumbo right there.


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats. 
Now I will actually have to work tomorrow


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Congrats nice buck! Glad you found him!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Wwaaahhhoooo!!! Way to go bud great buck


----------



## ORbuck (Jul 4, 2012)

:RockOn::RockOn: Finally!! Awesome job! Way to be patient and im glad it paid off for you. Congrats, great deer! Enjoy :cheers:


----------



## PSE103 (Aug 31, 2011)

All the people saying he lost it because he didnt post it as soon as he found it can now swallow their words. Awesome buck!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Haha now go back through and read all of those rediculous posts kybeau! Congrats hes a stud!


----------



## Point to Point (Sep 7, 2012)

Congratulations! Nice Job! 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

Good job


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Awesome!! Good tracking job!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Great deer.


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad for the positive outcome..Congrats!! Awesome buck!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice! Congrats


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats on an awesome buck. Would like to hear a better story about him but hopefully you broke the AT curse!!!!!!!


----------



## ORbuck (Jul 4, 2012)

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Haha now go back through and read all of those rediculous posts kybeau! Congrats hes a stud!


Yeah this was a fun one to read, ha. Congrats on that beast again!


----------



## 14medlak (May 8, 2012)

Great buck!!


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Great job man congrats!


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice buck. I didn't read all the posts ,but I'm sure there were the usual bunch on here saying you won't find him.I know you hit more than guts ,but I have gut shot a few deer in my day and it's my experience that if you slip out without making any noise and nothing else disturbs them they will be within a couple of hundred yards of the hit. Once again nice buck and congrats.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

you had a score my buck thread with that deer on here. those ******s were guessing 149 and 150, i knew he'd be 170+ i'm going to find that thread and pm everyone of them!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!!! Well worth the wait! Congrats on a giant!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 8, 2008)

kybeau said:


> Sorry for the delay, but the good news is the wait was worth it.
> 
> He only went 150 yards and died just inside the woods. The arrrow traveled through his back side (guts) and all the way through him and exited just behind his front right shoulder catching his liver and right lung. He died quickly which makes me very happy. I just didn't want to push him last night so I was perhaps a little overly cautious
> 
> ...



You sir, "get it"

And congrats on a beast


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

180 p&y said:


> you had a score my buck thread with that deer on here. those ******s were guessing 149 and 150, i knew he'd be 170+ i'm going to find that thread and pm everyone of them!


I remember that too, some peoples guesses are way too low on here.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I think we are 3 for 3 against the AT curse so far. Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Sweet now send his brother my way lol.


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Great buck, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Great buck buddy!


----------



## mikemike (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome buck. Congrats on the recovery, man!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow! Awesome!


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

bowtechlx said:


> Sweet now send his brother my way lol.


I'll take the dad. lmao


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice deer! Congrats! Thats truly a GIANT!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

good luck


----------



## Yooper720 (Nov 25, 2009)

Congrats......That bad boy is a stud. How was the blood trail in the daylight?


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

congrats. awesome deer.


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Congrats on a giant! Way to be patient. It was worth the wait.


----------



## Tall 1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats! That is a great buck!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

180 p&y said:


> you had a score my buck thread with that deer on here. those ******s were guessing 149 and 150, i knew he'd be 170+ i'm going to find that thread and pm everyone of them!


oh and way to go, awesome deer! you made my day!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

180 p&y said:


> you had a score my buck thread with that deer on here. those ******s were guessing 149 and 150, i knew he'd be 170+ i'm going to find that thread and pm everyone of them!


LOL. I knew he was 160 plus but really had no idea how well he would score. To be honest about 5 inches of the abnormal points are small (1-1.5 inch) points around the base but taking those out of the equation he's still 170 plus. I know pictures can be deciving.

all in all, i really didnt (and still don't) care what he scored. i just knew he was an awesome buck that I'm blessed just to have seen in the wild. getting a chance to get my hands on him was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

All the doubters should now apologize. What a beast good job on tracking even though it was a short tracking job

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HI OFCR (Oct 24, 2011)

Great buck! looking forward to seeing the video of this one.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Yooper720 said:


> Congrats......That bad boy is a stud. How was the blood trail in the daylight?


litterally there was no blood trail. The angle of the shot simply made the cavity of the buck fill with blood. I knew enough about the buck (bedding area) that I had a really good idea which way he went. I looked for blood but never found one so I made my way in towards his bedding area and there he was. When I field dressed him is when I found out the all the damage the arrow/broadhead did.

The angle the buck was when I shot him was very forgiving. litterally 3 inches to the left would have been a heart shot.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on a great deer!!!

And, way to kick the AT curse right in the balls....


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Great Buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrats Well worth the wait..............


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Heck of a deer, great job, now go celebrate! :clap:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have any more pics? Would love to see a close up of the rack.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

We need more pics!


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice recovery. Great buck. Congrats.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

kybeau said:


> Sorry for the delay, but the good news is the wait was worth it.
> 
> He only went 150 yards and died just inside the woods. The arrrow traveled through his back side (guts) and all the way through him and exited just behind his front right shoulder catching his liver and right lung. He died quickly which makes me very happy. I just didn't want to push him last night so I was perhaps a little overly cautious
> 
> ...


That is a burner right there. Congrats!

But what may even be more important is your hat. : #gobigblue


----------



## Solocampro (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome buck!! Congrats glad u found him


----------



## Ruger Theory (Aug 30, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats awesome deer way to get it done


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

way to go man!

congratulations!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

CONGRATS - man I want to hunt with you - you knock the crap outta those big boys...congrats!

Joe


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice


----------



## MSWV (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh Yeah!!! Awesome Buck!! Cant wait to see the video!! 

To All you naysayers, Take that and rub it in your hair!!!!!


----------



## KurtisH (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrats dude! Helluva buck! Nice work on the recovery, too bad you couldn't satisfy all of the impatient internet bafoons that feel the need to interject their b.s. on how quickly it should take to recover and post about a kill on the web :wink:


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Man what an awesome thread and congrats!!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Job well done!!! 

Oh wait, there's something missing: The coyote and bobcat got to him before I could so I couldn't do anything but take the head and cape. :wink:

Once again, job well done!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

More pics!!


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats on finding the Deer. He is awesome !! Must have been tough sleeping last night You'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## dartonJT (Oct 8, 2009)

AT CURSE BROKEN! great job awesome deer..sorry for being a negative nancy lol


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

The angle the buck was when I shot him was very forgiving. litterally 3 inches to the left would have been a heart shot.[/QUOTE]
That is precisely why I love a quartering away shot!! 


sent from my rotary phone


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice buck for sure! Looks like you played everything just right after the shot! Congratulations :thumbs_up


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats on a heck fo a buck! I love it when someone beats the AT Curse!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow that had everyone on the edge. Killer buck man. Congrats


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

Great buck!!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Way to go!!! Congrats glad you found him!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Danno75 (Jul 11, 2007)

Congrats man! Class act to wait.


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats nice buck!


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

Congradulations! So glad you found em! He's a bruiser!


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Congratulations on a fine animal!

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll sleep better tonite,congrats.


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Congrats man! Way to do it right and back out... rather be safe than sorry! Well worth the wait!


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Ruger Theory said:


> Lets put this in a timeline just so we can get a perspective on what's going on.
> 
> Its probably been 7 hours since he could have started looking so...
> 
> ...


Kudos, this time line was pretty close, guess you under estimated how long it takes to measure all those points, plus all the spontaneous jigs danced btwn 11:30a-5:30p.:dancing:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Awesome buck! You made a great decision to back out and leave everyone hanging!!  

I lived in Olathe for 10 years.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome buck, gotta love a happy ending!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

Nicely done! Congrats!!


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

Way to go! He's a giant. Congratulations!


----------



## woodard87 (Apr 23, 2010)

awsome man...congrats on an awsome buck


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great buck dude!


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Heck of a buck


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

180 p&y said:


> you had a score my buck thread with that deer on here. those ******s were guessing 149 and 150, i knew he'd be 170+ i'm going to find that thread and pm everyone of them!


Haha.

Great buck, thanks for the suspense.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats dude!!!!! Long day for us here waiting to hear!


----------



## esoxfshr (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats! Glad to hear a happy ending.

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pingpring (Dec 2, 2010)

Way to go! I knew you'd find that fella. I cannot wait until Saturday until our season opens.


----------



## searay6 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great job! Can't wait for the video.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

so much for the curse!!! nicely done!


----------



## bow_only_n_ky (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome deer!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

You get the award for the most suspensful thread of the year! Nice job!


----------



## RusTia (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome Buck...Great Job


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## chris buck (Jul 30, 2008)

Awesome buck!!! All the negative nancy's can suck it!!


----------



## Pope & Young 24 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dude, that buck is a freakin stud! One of the hardest decisions in bowhunting is leaving a buck you've just shot and going home. You, sir, deserve a pat on the back for doing just that and it paid off big time! CONGRATULATIONS on a true giant!!!!


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

congrats!!!


----------



## whitetail97 (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome buck!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Ali... great name for a great buck. What a stud!


----------



## screaminbulls1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been following this thread and I'm super pumped for you. Congrats on a great buck and way to be smart by giving him time.


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

Videoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## OHhunterIO (Dec 8, 2009)

Hell of a buck! And way to wait it out. Now, post up that video.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Beautiful buck, great to hear. Congrats. :thumb:


----------



## MS_DEER_HUNTER (May 23, 2008)

ood luck ! I hope yo find him


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MS_DEER_HUNTER said:


> ood luck ! I hope yo find him


Your a little late to the party


----------



## tarsalgland (Jul 24, 2010)

Great buck. Liver and opposite lung will kill them every time. They sure have a will to live though. Great job!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Congrats on your buck, he's a bute!


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

what a stud! beautiful deer. congrats


----------



## JAB125275 (Aug 11, 2012)

"hell-of-a-buck"! Congrats!


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice


----------



## bigern76 (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoot Whoot!! Congrats!!:greenwithenvy:


----------



## Bruce 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Great deer. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Rg176bnc said:


> Wellllllllll????????


What do you mean well?? Look around in this thread he found him.


----------



## Tyler/MN (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to see you got him! I once fell to the AT curse, hopefully this year ends the curse.


----------



## phildaddy (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes sir that's the way to get it started...congratulations to you on a great buck...


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats man! Awesome deer and way to do the right thing by backing out!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Oooofda!!!
That's a massy toad!!
Congrats!


----------



## DDTBuckSlayer (Feb 8, 2010)

PSE103 said:


> All the people saying he lost it because he didnt post it as soon as he found it can now swallow their words. Awesome buck!


Hell Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

saskguy said:


> Oooofda!!!
> That's a massy toad!!
> Congrats!


Haha is that how you say big buck in Canadian?


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha is that how you say big buck in Canadian?


I chuckled at that too!


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes sirrrrrrrrr he is a beast!!!!!!


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Just got back from a date with the wife and had a chance to read each post... I appreciate all the good Karma you all sent my way, and reaching each post was very entertaining. LOL

while there was a few minor tense moments in this thread, keep in mind we are all on the same team. we have enough battles to fight to hang on to this sport we each are so passionate about. 

in regards to my post last night, i was only sharing my excitement with what i thought maybe a handful of people would enjoy. i never expected this kind of response. but i guess that goes back to the passion we have for this sport, and seeing others enjoy success in it.

i'm extremely humbled at the opportunity i had not only to take a buck of this caliber, but practically watch him grow over the past 3 years. i have a lot of history with this buck and i knew when i first got a picture of him at 3.5 years old he was going to be special if he got a chance to grow.

i look forward in sharing the video of this buck with you in the near future. i'm by no means a professional videographer, but i've been self-filming for a few years now and starting to pick up little things here and there. not only is it fun to share with others, but it's a great way to go back and learn and relearn things in the hunt. I think filming my hunts have actually helped me improve my hunting skills (is there is such a thing with me LOL) over the years. And to be able to show these videos with my two sons (and perhaps one day grandchildren) is what makes it all worth while.

thanks again for all the fun in this thread and good luck to each of you this season!!!


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

kybeau said:


> litterally there was no blood trail. The angle of the shot simply made the cavity of the buck fill with blood. I knew enough about the buck (bedding area) that I had a really good idea which way he went. I looked for blood but never found one so I made my way in towards his bedding area and there he was. When I field dressed him is when I found out the all the damage the arrow/broadhead did.
> 
> The angle the buck was when I shot him was very forgiving. litterally 3 inches to the left would have been a heart shot.


Awesome brother and I said as much in my earlier post to you. I felt like you got vitals when you said you shot him quartering away and hit guts I have taken that shot before and had the same result. Its awesome that you didnt push him. He is whale of a buck and a big congrats to you. He is going to look awesome on the wall brother......


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

kybeau said:


> Just got back from a date with the wife and had a chance to read each post... I appreciate all the good Karma you all sent my way, and reaching each post was very entertaining. LOL
> 
> while there was a few minor tense moments in this thread, keep in mind we are all on the same team. we have enough battles to fight to hang on to this sport we each are so passionate about.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

heck of a buck sir


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Never a doubt in my mind that you'd find him! Congrats man!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats! AT's first Kansas Monarch this year?


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the thread...you seem like a stand up guy, Congrats again!:thumbs_up


----------



## RUTIN (Aug 19, 2008)

Sweet buck! Congrats on the kill and video harvest


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Hello Long time reader first time poster, first off Congrats on a brusier and way to go on the waiting.... Now to the point i see a few other "Shooter" deer there in your pics and havent seen you mention the fact u need a hunter so you can run the camera for me... So what dates are good for you? ;-)


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats brother. Job very well done.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats! Awesome deer


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well done. Its moments like that, that make you glad you had a camera with you. I film eveything now.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats,great buck.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great buck!!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes !!


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats!!!! Great buck..... Can't wait for the video!!!!


----------



## PSEbabyG (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats Awesome buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisHannon (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome buck man, congrats


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Congrats! Ali has fallen, and what a buck! Way to give him the night, with an unsure shot.


----------



## ullr88 (Oct 19, 2010)

what an awesome buck! congrats!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Great buck!


----------



## TJS209 (May 17, 2011)

Congrats on a great buck! I had faith this whole time unlike all these non believers that expect the first thing you do with a buck like that is hop on the internet and brag about it lol!


----------



## mike.casey (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

The AT curse can go to Hades!!!!


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck and it's awesome that you didn't have to stress much in finding him!!!:wink:


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Awesome buck. It seems that you know what you are doing even if the shot wasn't perfect..... the outcome was because of your decision to wait. I commend you. I also love the way you kept everyone in suspense..... AT is not the first place I am showing off a buck like that.

Again, congrats!!!


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

Awsome. Usually the At curse reigns supreme.


----------



## B.Hunt (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice job! Great buck


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

good luck, post up the video!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats a great buck. cant wait to watch the blockbuster!


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## jriggs2matxt (Jul 15, 2008)

This world needs more hunters like you...Way to Go and Go Big Blue!!!!!! Awesome Deer!! A true trophy!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

First off, Great buck and great final ending to the story.

I had this happen to me last year. I shot a buck and as I released the arrow he stepped forward. I posted on Archerytalk when I got home in the evening because my wife cares less to hear about anything. I took suggestions from people and ws able to find him the next morning about 200 yards away from where I shot him. Complete liver shot. It was amazing how when I got back on the At sight how bad people were trashing me for this. I know how he feel. Granted my buck was a 115 inches and not 169. Would be nice to hear more positive feedback and stop the doubting. It is easy to sit at the computer and judge while hunters are out in the woods doing their best to get the deer. As hunters we owe it to the animals we hunt to show them that respect. As hunters we need to show better/greater respect to each other. Everyone has made a bad shot at some point in time. I have no problem with guys posting about deer they shot and worrying about finding it. There are ATers here with far more experience than me I value what they have to say. Worries me to see how quickly things go down hill for guys who just are trying to do their best. We learn from every opportunity!
My .02


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Boom!


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

wow! what a deer .....congrats man!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Congrats in the biggest kind of way!!! 

If I shot a buck like that I would be content to hang it up until my December doe kill'n spree...well maybe not.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

well done sir. do you plan on posting vid this thread or starting a new one? looking forward to it


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Great Deer! congrats!!!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on finding that stud!!!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ya done good Kimosabe!


----------



## m0r1tz (Sep 14, 2012)

How about that video?


----------

